# Modded black widow



## Mrbeaaattie (Nov 10, 2015)

Modded another black widow frame

Chris


----------



## Mrbeaaattie (Nov 10, 2015)

Here it is didn't upload


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Looks like a rabbit getter to me... It's fun to modify, makes it personal.


----------



## Skook (Jul 25, 2015)

Chris 
Looks like your project turned out great. It seems like modding and tweaking is half the fun of these slingshots : ) 
Skook

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

I see you have constructed a new catty. Your skills are now complete. Indeed, you are powerful, as the emperor has foreseen.....


----------

